# GK guitars



## frapple-jack

So a few years back I bought a guitar with GK plastered on the headstock, the shape of the headstock is identical to a fender (unfortunately I chose that one over a fender  DUMB MOVE ME!!!) but in either respect could some one give me some more information on these guitars

i.e.: are GK a division of fender? All information is welcomed


----------



## Stratocaster

I doubt it's a division of Fender, you might be getting that mixed up with G&L.

According to harmony-central, that guitar got pretty poor reviews 
http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/GK/Strat+Copy/10/1


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I have a GK "fender style" P bass, bought it for $185 new about 3 years ago. covered up the logo with a "pair 'o dice" sticker and Bob's your uncle. The bass sat for a couple of years and I just started taking lessons. Only issue I had, due to lack of humidity, I had to have the neck ironed/straightened due to warpage.......believe it to be a cheap Chinese knockoff.......I have two other bass guitars, but so far I feel more comfortable with the GK......no plans to replace it...........what do I know, it sounds OK to me, and others have played it without any derogatory comments.........sorry I can't offer more info..previous Google didn't show anything.......some players don't care what the headstock says.......welcome, by the way
cheers
Gerry


----------



## voxworld

I have a GK Les Paul copy that is completely hollow.
I changed out the pickups and put a decent nut on it and it's a fantastic guitar.
One of the nicest sunbursts I've seen as well. 
I paid $189.00 for it and it's worth every penny.
I think the same factory makes the Stellar line of guitars which are sold on Ebay.


----------



## frapple-jack

**

to be honest all/most reviews are correct about my guitar. there are some things i must point oout about it though, i loooooooove the finish and pickguard on it, main reason i bought it actually...... 
as the reviews on the link sugesst the selector switch and pickups are mean, brutally terrible, and obv. not :smilie_flagge17: i do on the other hand have some old single coil pickups that could beat up the entire guitar alone that ill probobally get down into it when i decide im not lazy. but any way thanks for all your help


----------



## RIFF WRATH

you can probably re-do all the electronics for well under $200, and you will have a great guitar......


----------



## Budda

i had a student who had a GK strat, and it played well and sounded fine.

decent instruments for the money, in my experience.


----------



## allthumbs56

I jammed a few times with a guy who owned one - didn't sound bad. 

I see them most often at flea markets and in pawn shops and they do indeed look nice enough although I've never picked one up to see how it feels.


----------



## Mooh

Have seen one GK p-style bass. It sucked. Bland, weak, and compressed sounding pickup, sloppy machine heads, iffy fret job, third rate hardware...but it was cheap.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Eric Pykala

I have had the displeasure of working on too many of these. I guess it started with distrusting instruments identified only by a logo drawn with scriptwriter marker. I had one strat-style that I had to sand the neck and then put about three coats of tung oil on it so the slivers wouldn't penetrate my hands. There was no, zero finish on it. Cheap crap is still crap.-Eric


----------



## xuthal

A friend of mine has a gk,played it last night and it was great.It was a higher end model with a set neck.The stock pickups were very decent for the price and i had a great time playing it.To be honest you get what you pay for when buying a guitar.I wouldn't expect too much quality from a cheap instrument unless its used or from korea.


----------



## xuthal

Just got off the phone with a local dealer.They're designed by a china company called "groove factory" and are made in Korea.I ordered a 5 piece neck les paul copy(actually the dealer ordered two and ill be the first to try them).The higher end models are set necks and if i dont like the pickups ill swap them.From what ive played they are decent guitars.


----------



## Spikezone

Stratocaster said:


> I doubt it's a division of Fender, you might be getting that mixed up with G&L.
> 
> According to harmony-central, that guitar got pretty poor reviews
> http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/GK/Strat+Copy/10/1


There are some pretty funny reviewers on there...I have to quote some of the choice bits on here:

"I play anything rock (including acoustic rock). This guitar does not. In fact, it looks like a Strat, but it sounds like a Fat waste of money. It's noisy on every setting. It sounds like mud. If I bend a string once, it all goes out of tune. It does not sound like crap cuz of my amp. I've got a GOOD amp. This guitar just sounds like horse dung."

"If it was stolen I'd believe in God again. I'm an idiot for being so cheap."

"Live playing? I would play air guitar with my mouth on stage before playing on this s**t live."

"I took it back to the store, and the guy knew nothing about guitars (his main instrument is the cash register)"

Gave me a few good laughs...Thanx for the link!
-Mikey


----------



## greco

I reviving this ANCIENT thread as I just bought a GK Strat for $50.00 (AND it came with a stand and a pick!).

I wanted a project guitar to test my set-up and other typical guitar maintenance skills. I always learn something
when trying to bring these inexpensive and often VERY neglected guitars back to life.
Something new for me was putting a shim in the neck pocket. The concept worked perfectly.

At the moment, I'm having fun playing it but it might end up being be a donation to the"Guitars for Kids" organization for this Christmas.

Try not to be too jealous...


----------



## Mark Brown

Best spend of 50 dollars i have seen in a while 

Especially if you can learn/refresh some skills and just maybe a kid gets lucky too!


----------



## pauloalexanderandrad

This is an old post, but I have GK "Les Paul" semi hollow body guitar and it seems on par with my Gibson LP. the build quality, feel and sound is quite good.


----------



## greco

pauloalexanderandrad said:


> This is an old post, but I have GK "Les Paul" semi hollow body guitar and it seems on par with my Gibson LP. the build quality, feel and sound is quite good.


Any chance of a pic of your guitar?


----------



## pauloalexanderandrad




----------



## greco

pauloalexanderandrad said:


> View attachment 455827
> View attachment 455827
> View attachment 455827


Thanks for the pics! Great looking guitar in excellent condition!

Interesting that it is a semi-hollow but has a floating bridge. Is the bridge pinned?


----------



## pauloalexanderandrad

Yes, it’s an interesting set up… never seen one of these before. It’s quite neat to play unplugged and still hear it (acoustically)… the sustain is pretty good as well. I still haven’t found any reliable info on who actually makes it and what years they were made.


----------

